# Classical Music Pieces as fine wine.



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The recent talk about subtlety on the forum inspired me to make this thread.

Describe the expressive quality of a Classical Music piece (or movement of a piece) the way you would describe fine wine.

The first movement of Mozart's Piano Concerto 27: 




A piece with a base of typical Mozartean energy and lyricism, aged in barrel made from sporadic success/failure rate , money troubles and a wacky personality, with a strong musk of dreamy nostaliga, prominent notes of triumph, playfulness and pathos, with subtle hints of longing, struggle, frustration, elusive mystery, playfulness. And an excited finish of passionate optimism with a tail end of contentment.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe* - Fruit-forward, reminiscent of plum and cherry. Though, quite spectacularly, the aftertaste has an earthy tone, with hints of cinnamon and fig. Pair this with brussel sprouts, cabbage, and other assorted edible buds, because like you're in a garden, or some oasis, Eden etc.

Points: 98/100.


----------

